# Ideas : How to Build Most Fuel Efficient Performance Engine ?



## FarranC (Oct 26, 2011)

I know that this had to cross someones mind, I have been searching all morning. I want to build a Fuel Efficient engine that has some power to it too. I want to use an MKIV engine (1.9LTDI, 2.0L, 18.T or R32) 

I was thinking of getting a TDI and going from there ? I am completely open to suggestions. 

I was looking for 50+ MPG but I want it to get up and go, I want a lot more umph than the standard TDI. 

I have built custom engines before, I built a R32 Turbo Jetta and the Fuel economy with that was terrible, but that car MOVED !! 

I dont want to go the custom Fuel Management route again, because tuning that was a P.I.A.


----------



## FarranC (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone ??


----------



## FarranC (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## toddhought (Jul 13, 2006)

Alright, I'll bite.

If you want high mileage, you're just going to have to go diesel. You can squeeze some pretty good mileage and power from a 1.8T and even from a 2.0T (I get about 29/35 in my mk6 gti), but it's just never going to compare to a diesel. 

There a a couple BT kits for the diesel's, which help it generate some insane torque numbers, and still manage to get average mileage for a diesel. Buddy of mine gets 56 mpg in his '03 diesel jetta, and he can still hang with a my tuned gti. 

Happy hunting.


----------

